# Magia General > Entrevistas >  12 minutos con Dani Daortiz.

## Juanma Gonzalez

Ultimamente me da la sensación que disfruto más con este tipo de entrevistas que en muchas conferencias sobre efectos. Me explico. Hace un tiempo me tragué del tirón todas las entrevistas que hicieron los chicos de Magia Podcast (de pod pod cast) y me encantaron. No aprendía técnicas ni juegos, pero aprendía cosas del día a día de mis magos de referencia como Jorge Blass o Dani Daortiz, y descubrí a magos que no conocía como MiguelAjo. Las entrevistas eran más bien charlas donde cabían anécdotas, historias, pensamientos, reflexiones... ¡una pasada!

Y hace poco que tuve la oportunidad de disfrutar de experiencias similares con las entrevistas de Meeting Magicians. Primero, la de Juan Tamariz, que es una joya por todo lo que dice Juan. Y hoy ha salido esta otra que de verdad, me hace admirar más a Dani Daortiz.


Doce minutos con magia, si... pero tambien pensamientos, anécdotas, citas, risas. Cosas así te hacen conocer a la persona que hay detrás del gran mago, y me parece una experiencia genial.

Me quedo con muchas frases de Dani, pero sobre todo con la parte en la que habla de la magia como pasión y no como trabajo. Y es que, como dice Dani, lo mejor de ser mago es... ser mago.

----------


## goldenart

Que grande, me ha encantado.

Personalmente Dani DaOrtiz es para mí de los mejores que hay por este mundo. Me encanta su estilo de magia cultivado a través de muchos años. Es todo un gusto poder escucharle, yo creo he visto casi todo lo que hay de él por youtube, y espero poder seguir viendo mucho más de él.

----------


## renard

Muchas gracias Juanma.

----------


## Gepe

Y la de Tamariz y Dani no son las únicas. Meeting Magicians también entrevisto a Roberto Giobbi, Iñaki Zabaletta, Jorge Blass, Yunke y Consuelo Lorgia. Solo hay que buscar en Youtube para encontrar estas entrevistas.

----------


## goldenart

> Y la de Tamariz y Dani no son las únicas. Meeting Magicians también entrevisto a Roberto Giobbi, Iñaki Zabaletta, Jorge Blass, Yunke y Consuelo Lorgia. Solo hay que buscar en Youtube para encontrar estas entrevistas.


Sí, están haciendo un trabajo genial, tienen a varios de los buenos en sus entrevistas.

----------


## Juanma Gonzalez

De nada Renard! Es que me encanta Dani. Si, yo tambien he visto las demás entrevistas,

----------

